# The Bunny That Made Everyone Love Her



## Capri (Sep 21, 2016)

Her name is Felicity. She was sold as, and for a short time, I thought she was a purebred Netherland dwarf.

She started out as my heart's desire, and ended up being much more. Sometimes rabbits give certain humans something they just can't get from other people or even other pets.

Felicity Being held the day after she arrived here
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFyq65wL2Ag[/ame]

As time wore on, and her coat grew in more, it became apparent that Felicity was a lionhead.

Eating, a week after her arrival
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06P6uBA1J3c[/ame]

Eat Much? Two weeks after arrival - close up
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBorK7_af6I[/ame]

Chomping on hay cube
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPWSSgZ_ZtY[/ame]

Her playing is hilarious, so darn cute!

Early Morning Play Time
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRlArAEspbg[/ame]

And she is as lovey as the Dutch rabbit I had when I was in school. But from what I've been reading online, and just by the way she responds, I have given her plenty of reason to be.

Early Morning Bunny Love
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zayLNo6mPbY[/ame]

Felicity couldn't have been much more than a pound if that when I first brought her home. By around 4 months or so, she was two pounds and a little over.

Playtime 2 - rolling and flopping around
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMm_Byaef-g[/ame]

By 7 months, she is three and a half or so pounds.

Eating and drinking - September 14, 2016
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yXZTgYQ3ss[/ame]

Stuffing face - same day
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yf80355zgE[/ame]

Play time Sept 16 2016
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuTbyyEbO70[/ame]

Her character grew along with her.

Felicity is so smart and spoiled that she knows when my Dad comes around that she is going to get dandelions, and she LOVES those. Not the older plants exposed more to the sun, but the young ones that grow more in the shade. She literally tears around the cage, following him wherever she sees him go.

That's funny enough on its own, since people tend to not think of rabbits as that smart or brave. Rabbit owners know better.

The amazing thing is that Felicity has even managed to charm my crusty old Dad, who has never been the sentimental type or much of an animal lover. He enjoys observing nature, he's just not into keeping pets. But he gets some kind of entertainment out of feeding Felicity, and he will actually sit there and feed her.

We get people coming on the back deck to wash windows or look at items in the shed for sale, or to talk about cost of doing our lawn etc. And everyone, strangers and familiar alike, cannot resist taking a few moments to pay Felicity some attention as they see her just chilling in her cage.

My Mom is quite the animal lover, her favourite being dogs, and she likes kittens, but not cats. Felicity has charmed her too. She has stroked the rabbit and commented on how silky the fur is, and said it was so cute when Felicity licks my hands and sprawls out on my lap when I sit holding her and watching TV.

Felicity even does the flop sprawl on my lap when we have company over.

In the mornings, she is very lovey, and when she hasn't seen much of me because of bad weather and/or my getting bogged down with other things, she really misses me and shows it. She does the periscope thing so she can greet my hand with a bunch of licks as soon as I get the cage door open, or maybe even before that. She will also lick me through the cage bars, hand, arm, leg, doesn't matter, she knows it's me and she loves me.

And yes, she even licks me while she is sprawled out on my lap.

I have taken her to work. They just love her there. All the "Awwww, cute!"s shows humanity at its best.

She just seems to make everyone a little happier for seeing her. And from the way she plays and loves, it's easy to see how she thrives. She has been the best decision I've made for my own well-being in years.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 22, 2016)

You should definitely get a bigger cage for her


----------



## Capri (Sep 23, 2016)

Look, if I wanted to inquire about cage size, I would have. If this is all I'm going to get for posting about my lovely rabbit, animal welfare social justice warriorism, I am going to delete this thread and leave. There's already far too much of this crap on everyone's Youtube videos and I'm sick of it. A reviewer on Amazon uses this ex-large cage for their Dutch rabbit, which is larger than my lionhead. And she is already getting a play pen as soon as I can decide on the one I want. So if all you're going to do is criticize, please, STHU. *turns back and leaves*


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Sep 23, 2016)

i'm sorry that you feel this way  but
she is a very cute rabbit and lucky to have you! i'm sure she is very happy!


----------



## Capri (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks so much, BlackMinirex! Thanks both for the compliment and encouragement. You're right, Felicity is an extremely happy rabbit. I'll stick around as long as there are more posts like yours that actually welcome rather than put people off, and I'm especially interested in various behaviours rabbits do when interacting with their owners. I was cleaning the litter box yesterday, and my Dad was helping me with the base of the cage. But he hadn't told me he would do this beforehand, so I didn't get Felicity into her carrier. I just came back with a box full of clean litter and was going to put it into the cage, when he just said he was going to do the base. He got in there with the pooper scooper to clean up the turds that had gone outside the litter box. But with all that motion and noise, did Felicity run and hide? Heck no! She was all over the scene, trying to investigate, probably expecting to get some dandelion treats from her favourite dandelion man. Lol. She will run and hide from rambunctious little kids, naturally, but not from familiar people she seems to recognize by sight and probably other things, and people she associates with loving and treats. Rabbits are a lot more interactive than a lot of people think, especially when you get one to love you.


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Sep 24, 2016)

Capri said:


> Thanks so much, BlackMinirex! Thanks both for the compliment and encouragement. You're right, Felicity is an extremely happy rabbit. I'll stick around as long as there are more posts like yours that actually welcome rather than put people off, and I'm especially interested in various behaviours rabbits do when interacting with their owners. I was cleaning the litter box yesterday, and my Dad was helping me with the base of the cage. But he hadn't told me he would do this beforehand, so I didn't get Felicity into her carrier. I just came back with a box full of clean litter and was going to put it into the cage, when he just said he was going to do the base. He got in there with the pooper scooper to clean up the turds that had gone outside the litter box. But with all that motion and noise, did Felicity run and hide? Heck no! She was all over the scene, trying to investigate, probably expecting to get some dandelion treats from her favourite dandelion man. Lol. She will run and hide from rambunctious little kids, naturally, but not from familiar people she seems to recognize by sight and probably other things, and people she associates with loving and treats. Rabbits are a lot more interactive than a lot of people think, especially when you get one to love you.


lol yeah, whenever i sweep andy's cage with a broom and dust pan he tries to throw the dust pan around that is filled with hay,poop etc lol
bunnies are silly :rollseyes lol


----------



## Capri (Sep 25, 2016)

Haha. "Oh look, a new interactive toy!" If he got his way, that would surely undo all your effort to clean up his cage. Sometimes they appear to like chasing things. When I put a new toy in Felicity's cage, it was a folded up box that was easy to pass from hand to hand, and while I did that, she was chasing it as it was passed from one part of the cage to another.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Sep 29, 2016)

One of my rabbits gets so angry if we wipe or scrub anything with a rag. She will growl and attack it. But we do the same motions with our hands and she's fine with it and demands cuddles. It's so funny. She had a pretty rough past (her previous owner is now in jail for 111 counts of animal cruelty- thankfully), so it might stem from that. But she hates it when we clean her cage for that reason.


----------



## Capri (Sep 30, 2016)

The differences in various things that rabbits can recognize and learn to associate with good or bad is amazing, especially when people who don't know much of anything about rabbits just think bunnies are - well - perpetual scaredycats, or unresponsive, or "not very smart" or "boring". And I've seen people online talk about rabbits that way. Even a few call rabbits "nothing but vermin". *smh*

Felicity got her playpen yesterday. We're going to have a lot of fun in there. For now, she's quietly, curiously exploring, but it will be exciting when she gets more familiar and does binkies in there.


----------

